# Fische kommen nicht an die Wasseroberfläche



## Deuned (19. Juli 2013)

Seit 3 Tagen verhalten sich meine Fische(Goldfische+Goldorfen)ganz anders als sonst.
Während sie bisher die Sonne genossen haben und fleißig an der Oberfläche ihre Kreise zogen und beim Füttern nach wenigen Sekunden! aktiv wurden,sind sie plötzlich nur noch schemenhaft in tieferen Wasserschichten zu sehen.
Auch das Futter liegt nun etliche Minuten bis zu einer Stunde unangerührt auf der Wasseroberfläche.
Da ich aufgrund schlechter Erfahrung mit dem __ Fischreiher etliche Schutzmaßnahmen ergriffen habe,die auch noch alle in Ordnung sind,schließe ich eigentlich den Besuch dieses Tieres aus;die Fische scheinen auch noch alle da zu sein.
Wer hat eine Erklärung für dieses veränderte Fischverhalten?
Vielleicht sollte ich noch ergänzen,dass der Teich nun leider fast den ganzen Tag in der Sonne liegt,die Wassertemperatur beträgt 23 Grad.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## underfrange (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische kommen nicht an die Wasseroberfläche*

Plötzlicher pH anstieg oder abfall?


----------



## rease (19. Juli 2013)

Hätte jetzt sofort auf Fischreier getippt, da du dies aber Ausschließt würde ich dir dringend raten den Sauerstoffgehalt zu überprüfen. Gerade bei diesen Temperaturen ist das Wasser schlecht mit Sauerstoff gesättigt... 

Gegebenfalls die anderen Wasserparameter ebenfalls überprüfen... Trotzdem sagt mir mein Bauchgefühl das der Fischreier doch einen Weg gefunden hat 

Grüße Martin

Achso, Teilwasserwechsel bewirkt manchmal wahre Wunder... 

Gerade bei deinem recht kleinen Teich erhitzt sich das Wasser ziemlich schnell... Die Tag-Nacht Temperaturschwankungen sind da nicht unerheblich, mögen deine Fischis eventuell nicht besonders...

 --> Sonnensegel / zusätzliche Belüftung / Teilwasserwechsel...

Bestes gelingen und alles Gute für deine Fischis


----------



## Deuned (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische kommen nicht an die Wasseroberfläche*

Danke für eure Gedanken!
Die Wasserwerte sind ok,der PH-Wert nahezu konstant.
Ich habe das Gefühl,dass die Fische langsam wieder zutraulicher werden.Vielleicht war ja doch der __ Fischreiher zu Besuch und sie sind noch etwas verängstigt.


Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Limnos (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische kommen nicht an die Wasseroberfläche*

Hi

Sauerstoffmangel ist unwahrscheinlich, denn dann würden sie erst recht an der Oberfläche hängen. Wie so kannst Du den __ Fischreiher ausschließen?  Sie kommen manchmal sehr früh morgens. Irgendetwas muss sie nachhaltig erschreckt haben. Sie werden wohl ihre Gründe haben, die nicht im Bereich der Chemie oder Physik liegen. Wärme lieben Goldfische als wechselwarme Tiere übrigens sehr, solange das Wasser sauerstoffreich genug ist. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## mareike (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische kommen nicht an die Wasseroberfläche*

meine Goldfische und Orfen kommen nur, wenn es Futter gibt. Sonst halten sie sich weiter unten auf oder unter den Seerosenblättern. Ich schiebe es auf die heißen Tage, da mein Teich auch nicht so groß ist. Das Wasser ist schon ganz schön warm.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## Deuned (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fische kommen nicht an die Wasseroberfläche*

Ich muss doch noch mal meine Frage nach oben holen:
Obwohl ja inzwischen das Wasser kühler geworden ist und die Wasserwerte nahezu unverändert sind und die Algenblüte nachläßt bleiben meine Goldorfen+ Goldfische nahezu unsichtbar in den Tiefen des Teichs.
Nur wenn ich ab und an mal etwas Futter spendiere kommen sie,im Gegensatz zu früher schnell nach oben,um aber nach der Aufnahme einiger Kügelchen wieder fluchtartig in den leider unsichtbaren Tiefen zu verschwinden.
Es scheint auch kein Fisch gestorben zu sein,also scheinen sie fit zu sein,aber wer kann dieses Verhalten erklären?
Im Frühjahr waren alle immer an der Oberfläche zu sehen und auch ihr Fressverhalten war viel gieriger(sie konnten allerdings auch das Futter besser sehen,denn damals war das Wasser kristallklar.
An Pflanzen sind sicher genug vorhanden:Große Mengen
- Glänzendes __ Laichkraut
-__ Hornkraut
-__ Wasserpest
-Seerose
-__ Seekanne
-Tannenwedel

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fische kommen nicht an die Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo,

also auch wenn du sagst, dass es kein __ Reiher war, so denke ich doch das es einer war. Das ist das typische Verhalten nach einem Reiherangriff wie ich es etliche mal bei mir feststellen konnte. Auch ich denke immer das ich nun eine gute Schutzmaßnahme habe, aber werde immer eines besseren belehrt. Ich wohne nur ein paar Kilometer von einer Fischreiherkolonie und habe somit ständig damit zu kämpfen. Ich vertreibe die Reiher nicht sofort wenn ich die sehe, sondern schaue mir an wo Sie hingehen, um somit meine Schwachstellen festzustellen. Ein Reiher geht mittlerweile soweit, dass er seinen Kopf zwischen Angelschnürre steckt die nur 7cm paralle voneinander angebracht sind. Damit will ich sagen, bei genug Zeit und List kommen die an ihr Ziel.


----------



## Moonlight (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fische kommen nicht an die Wasseroberfläche*

Denkst du auch an andere besucher?
__ Wasservögel, katze etc.?

Meine fische sieht man tagsüber auch nicht . . .nur abends kommen sie hoch  
Nur ich scheine öfter besuch von wasservögeln zu haben 

Mandy


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fische kommen nicht an die Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo,
Ich denke auch, daß es ein __ Fischreiher war, der Deine Fischis erschreckt hat. Genau wie Du es schilderst, hatte ich vor einigen Tagen das gleiche Verhalten bei meinen Fischen. Am nächsten Tag habe ich abends einen __ Reiher auf dem __ Giebel am Nachbarhaus gesehen, der munter die Gegend beäugt hat. Da unser Teich ziemlich frei liegt, hat er leichtes Spiel. Ich vermisse zwar keinen Fisch, aber sie waren richtig verängstigt. Waren ganz unten und haben sich kaum gerührt. Jetzt ist alles wieder ok und sie fressen wie immer.
Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon,einen Plastikreiher an den Uferrand zu stellen? Wahrscheinlich wird er sich  darüber halbtotlachen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Orfy (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fische kommen nicht an die Wasseroberfläche*

Ich hätte  fast so einen Plastevogel zur Abschreckung gekauft, doch dann dachte ich,  ein __ Reiher ist ja nicht dämlich und begreift nach kurzer Zeit, daß der Kollege nicht ganz echt ist. Eines Tages wird er sich vielleicht sogar daneben stellen, um sein seltsam unbewegliches Ebenbild genauer zu untersuchen. Die hohen Bäume stehen bei uns so dicht, daß der Reiher nur mit Mühe landen kann. Doch es gelingt ihm manchmal auf dem kleinen Stückchen Wiese am Teich, wo wir ihn gleich verjagen. Bis jetzt konnte er noch keinen Fisch klauen, aber vielleicht ganz früh morgens ein paar der jungen __ Laubfrösche.
Unsere Fische (drei Goldfische, drei Schleierschwänze und sechs junge Goldorfen sind im ca 1,5m tiefen klaren Wasser deutlich zu sehen. Sie stehen aber meist unbeweglich unter Seerosenblättern oder zwischen der __ Wasserpest.  Ab und zu flitzen die kleinen Goldorfen herum, bleiben aber in der Tiefe, wo es doch eigentlich __ Oberflächenfische sind.
Noch etwas finde ich seltsam....ich hab versucht etwas zuzufüttern. Bestenfalls schauen sie sich das Futter, seien es Brotkrümel, __ Würmer, Maden oder Futterflocken nur kurz an, aber fressen es nicht. Am nächsten Tag liegt es noch unberührt auf dem Grund.
Na ja, who knows, vielleicht machen die ne Zuckmückenlarvendiät.
In den letzten Tagen pflanzten wir noch einiges am Teichrand und bringen auch mal was aus derm Wald als Möblierung des Ufers z.B. dicke bemooste Äste, __ Farne et.cet. Heute fand ich alte dicke Birkenstämme. Da war das  innere Holz schon gefault und so geschrumpft, daß ich die dicke Rinde allein vom vermoderten Kern trennen und mitnehmen konnte. Kaum hatte ich die Teile am Ufer plaziert, interessierte sich eine riesige Libelle dafür. Ich denke sie wird eines dieser großen Lofts anmieten.
Gruß!
Orfy


----------



## Orfy (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fische kommen nicht an die Wasseroberfläche*

Ich hätte  fast so einen Plastevogel zur Abschreckung gekauft, doch dann dachte ich, so n __ Reiher ist ja nicht dämlich und begreift nach kurzer Zeit, daß der Kollege nicht ganz echt ist. Eines Tages wird er sich vielleicht sogar daneben stellen, um sein seltsam unbewegliches Ebenbild genauer zu untersuchen. Die hohen Bäume stehen bei uns so dicht, daß der Reiher nur mit Mühe landen kann. Doch es gelingt ihm manchmal auf dem kleinen Stückchen Wiese am Teich, wo wir ihn gleich verjagen. Bis jetzt konnte er noch keinen Fisch klauen, aber vielleicht ganz früh morgens ein paar der jungen __ Laubfrösche.
Unsere Fische (drei Goldfische, drei Schleierschwänze und sechs junge Goldorfen sind im ca 1,5m tiefen klaren Wasser deutlich zu sehen. Sie stehen aber meist unbeweglich unter Seerosenblättern oder zwischen der __ Wasserpest.  Ab und zu flitzen die kleinen Goldorfen herum, bleiben aber in der Tiefe, wo es doch eigentlich __ Oberflächenfische sind.
Noch etwas finde ich seltsam....ich hab versucht etwas zuzufüttern. Bestenfalls schauen sie sich das Futter, seien es Brotkrümel, __ Würmer, Maden oder Futterflocken nur kurz an, aber fressen es nicht. Am nächsten Tag liegt es noch unberührt auf dem Grund.
Na ja, who knows, vielleicht machen die ne Zuckmückenlarvendiät.
In den letzten Tagen pflanzen wir noch einiges am Teichrand und bringen auch mal was aus derm Wald als Möblierung des Ufers z.B. dicke bemooste Äste, __ Farne et.cet. Heute fand ich alte dicke Birkenstämme. Da war das  Innere Holz schon gefault und so geschrumpft, daß ich die dicke Rinde allei vom vermoderten Kern trennen und mitnehmen konnte. Kaum hatte ich die Teile am Ufer plaziert, interessierte sich eine riesige Libelle dafür. Ich denke sie wird eines dieser großen Lofts anmieten.
Gruß!
Orfy


----------

